# D170 tractor lost drive power - issue with hydro?



## joshuauth (May 21, 2012)

I have a D170 tractor with about 35 hours on it. All was operating normal when I stopped to pick something up. Started engine again the pressing pedal tractor would not drive. After a few minutes and a few stop/starts of the engine I slowly got some drive power, but it's really weak. I would say it's running at about half torque at best, ok on flat ground but can't take a grade. 

Is there something I can check or service, or is everything with the hydro sealed?


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

did you check the drive belt and tensioner pulley ?


----------



## jdeluca (Jun 30, 2012)

How old is this tractor? I was a service manager at a jd dealer. That should be covered under warranty unless you got a stick lodged in there or something, the hydrostatic transmission on the D series tractors are not the greatest


----------



## joshuauth (May 21, 2012)

It turns out a chunk of wood managed to fall down behind the parking break pedal. This prevented the pedal from returning completely to the relaxed position. The pedal disengages the drive belt tensioner, so it had the effect of losing drive power. The tricky part was not being able to see the chunk of wood!


----------



## mowerman316 (Jun 30, 2012)

316 hydostat the more you use it the faster it goes without moving the control handle, eventually mowing in neautral


----------

